
A. Ocasio-Cortez grills M. Zuckerberg during Congressional hearing [video] - simonebrunozzi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iCVn_JvOiQ
======
frittig
it's a shame that there is not a transcript. with regard to her questions
about if Facebook would remove false ads from politicians, I wonder why she
has no problem with phone companies letting people say illegal things on the
phone line.

~~~
supercanuck
Are phone companies influencing elections?

~~~
eindiran
Yes, by allowing political spam calls to be made, almost certainly. I've
gotten well over 50 calls in the last few months trying to influence my
opinion for the upcoming November election in San Francisco.

